# At Westin Princeville, Kauai (WPORV) NOW!



## duke (May 11, 2008)

We are at the Westin Princeville (WPORV). We have a large 1 Br.  We purchased two years ago before they were built.

The resort has been open for about a month and two buildings are open. The rooms are all called "island view" but maybe because we are 5* Elite or because we made our reservations 12 months ago we were given an "Ocean View" room. So, there ARE several rooms that have direct ocean views. We are on the second floor in building 3 and the view is great. ALSO, in May the sun RISES directly from the ocean at this resort. SUNRISES here are something to see.

The sunsets are viewable at the Princeville hotel. There is a shuttle to the Hotel or you can drive with free parking for Westin guests.

Rooms are new with flat screen tv's and I think we are the first to use this room. 

This resort is different that WKORV - Maui.  It is smaller, lower rise buildings, and a MUCH SMALLER reception building.  The pools are infinity pools and seem calmer than the large pools at Maui. 

The restaurant, market, and bar, are more upscale and the menu lists a finer selection.

No beach here but the Princeville hotel is available.  They told us we can't use the Priceville hotel pool and had to bring our own towels but we went there anyway and they offered us towels and we were able to purchase drinks at the pool and charge to our WPORV room number.  The Princeville hotel seems far away (too far to walk) but we drove over.

We did not see any sales offices on premisis and nobody asked us to take an owners update.  So far, they seem real glad to be open and to have us here.

Please advise on restaurants in Kauai if you have been here before?

(As 5*Elite we received a welcome letter from the resort manager and a beautiful wooden tray of Mac nuts, chocolates, and raspberrys also, because it is our wedding anniversary the concierge arranged for a bottle of champagne)

duke


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

How many minutes is the drive to the Hotel?
How far/difficult is the walk to Annini Beach?  Queens Bath?

What are the best rooms in B3 - view-wise?
Are the pools heated?

And... was it worth it?

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## abbekit (May 11, 2008)

We have a studio booked.  Can you let me know if the lanais on the studio units are covered or not?

  We would prefer a top floor unit but from the photos I've seen it looks like the only covered lanais are on the 1BR units and maybe the ground floor studio units.  

Have a great time!  Be sure and try the shave ice stand in Hanalei.


----------



## gravitar (May 11, 2008)

abbekit said:


> We have a studio booked.  Can you let me know if the lanais on the studio units are covered or not?
> 
> We would prefer a top floor unit but from the photos I've seen it looks like the only covered lanais are on the 1BR units and maybe the ground floor studio units.
> 
> Have a great time!  Be sure and try the shave ice stand in Hanalei.



Just returned from there. All lanais are covered. Other than being smaller, the only difference between the studio and 1BR lanais are that the studio's do not have a foot stool for the chairs. 1BR have one foot stool for the two chairs.


----------



## gravitar (May 11, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> How many minutes is the drive to the Hotel?
> How far/difficult is the walk to Annini Beach?  Queens Bath?
> ...



The staff is excellent. Went far out of their way to make us feel welcome.

IMHO the best views in Bldg 3 are the 2nd floor on the 2 story (north end) They have a direct ocean view.

The third floor north end would likely have ocean views as well.

I would say that it was worth it!


----------



## gravitar (May 11, 2008)

duke said:


> We are at the Westin Princeville (WPORV). We have a large 1 Br.  We purchased two years ago before they were built.
> 
> The resort has been open for about a month and two buildings are open. The rooms are all called "island view" but maybe because we are 5* Elite or because we made our reservations 12 months ago we were given an "Ocean View" room. So, there ARE several rooms that have direct ocean views. We are on the second floor in building 3 and the view is great. ALSO, in May the sun RISES directly from the ocean at this resort. SUNRISES here are something to see.
> 
> ...



There is a sales office. It is located on the west end of the reception building directly above the restaurant.  We went for an owners update and the sales associate that we had was not prepared at all to be speaking with an owner.


----------



## abbekit (May 11, 2008)

gravitar said:


> Just returned from there. All lanais are covered. Other than being smaller, the only difference between the studio and 1BR lanais are that the studio's do not have a foot stool for the chairs. 1BR have one foot stool for the two chairs.



Thanks!  I can live without a foot stool as long as I have shade from the sun.  

Have a very happy anniversary!   :whoopie:


----------



## saluki (May 12, 2008)

duke said:


> Please advise on restaurants in Kauai if you have been here before?



Duke-

The Beach House Restaurant is a haul from Princeville but is a great restaurant in a beautiful oceanfront location. It would be well worth a visit if you are headed to the south side of Kauai.

Have a great trip!


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2008)

saluki said:


> Duke-
> 
> The Beach House Restaurant is a haul from Princeville but is a great restaurant in a beautiful oceanfront location. It would be well worth a visit if you are headed to the south side of Kauai.
> 
> Have a great trip!



It's right across the street from the Lawai Beach Resort (below Poipu) and you need a reservation.

I don't think it's worth a special trip, unless you have other activities in the area.


----------



## formerhater (May 12, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> How far/difficult is the walk to Annini Beach?



I'd like to hear more about access to Annini.  I've read several comments on Trip Advisor (and here) complaining about no beach access.  My understanding is it's about a 0.3 mile walk down to Annini.  I'm not sure if access is closed, if people don't know about it, or if that's just too far for people to consider "access."  If I remember correctly, I read in my documents that the resort had to include some "public parking" for access to Annini.


----------



## saluki (May 12, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> It's right across the street from the Lawai Beach Resort (below Poipu) and you need a reservation.
> 
> I don't think it's worth a special trip, *unless you have other activities in the area*.



That's why I wrote "It would be well worth a visit if you are headed to the south side of Kauai". 

We had a fantastic meal there & it's a great spot to see a beachfront sunset. I would not drive there from Princeville just for dinner. Well, actually I might drive there if I did not have to drive back!


----------



## Westin5Star (May 12, 2008)

Duke, could you please build a swim up bar while you are there?  

Seriously:
1.  Beach access description
2.  How often are the shuttles between St. Regis (Princeville) and villas
3.  Room numbers to request
4.  Any restaurant recommendations in Princeville

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## duke (May 12, 2008)

Westin5Star said:


> Duke, could you please build a swim up bar while you are there?
> 
> Seriously:
> 1.  Beach access description
> ...



1.  There is no beach access and you will need to drive your car or take the Resort shuttle to get to the beach.  The only beach is at the Princeville hotel.  There are many beautiful beaches in the area but you have to drive at least 15-20 min.  Annini is 30 min away.

2.  There are shuttles every 15 or 30 (not sure) min to the hotel and to the nearby shopping center.  Since this is a newly opened resort things are still in process.

3.  Don't bother requesting room numbers as they are allocated by timestamp and Elite level.  As well, most views are island.  We got really lucky to have the direct ocean view we got.  But, it is nothing like Maui.

4.  Most restaurants require you drive between 15 - 45 min.  However, the restaurants at the Princeville Hotel are awsome.  Great views and good food.  I can tell you that the lobby bar is real nice and fun!

NOTE:  The area (Princeville) this resort is located is quite upscale and is really nice.

We went to Hanalei bay yesterday and today to Wiamea canyon.  There are lots of restaurants on the way.  We ate breakfast at Gaylords today and took a horse drawn carriage ride.

Regarding the "swim up bar"; The pools are small enough that it would take the same amount of time to get out and walk to the "walk up" pool bar.  Iam sure that as time goes on they will have persons available to bring drinks to you if you so choose.  At this point, there are not many guests here and that is really nice!

duke


----------



## chemteach (May 12, 2008)

There is a great fresh fish store in Hanalei bay if you are at all interested in cooking in the unit.  The fish is fabulous there,  There is also a great frozen ice "truck" that is only open at specific hours of the day.  It's worth a stop - it's not like frozen ice treats in the mainland.  It's up the road from the fresh fish store, if I remember correctly.

There are so many beautiful beaches in the Princeville area.  Are you going to walk the Napili coast at all?  The beach at the trail head is wonderful - we swam with turtles there last summer.


----------



## SDKath (May 12, 2008)

Hmmm, the lack of any beach access makes me want to use SPs to stay at the St. Regis instead.  I loooove the beach and would really like to have it close by.   

You were "lucky" to get your great view -- or your PFL status helped a lot.   

Katherine


----------



## Westin5Star (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the updates Duke.  It sounds like you are having a great time!


----------



## rocky (May 13, 2008)

Ok, based on Duke's comments......  this sounds like a bomb.  Beach is FAR FAR FAR.....  what genius put a resort in a place where you could not get to the beach?  Views are "nothing like Maui".  And the pools are very small...... sounds like great fun once all the buildings are finished.  SVO cheaped out.  Again.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2008)

*There is a hiking book that says there is a trail*

to Anini Beach from Wyllie Road...
"At 2.8 miles the road ends at Anini Stream.  You can wade across the stream and hike to Princeville up the old wagon road."  See Map.

One can walk to Anini beach via Wyllies beach.  Take Wyllies road [2nd left when leaving the Cliffs Resort and heading toward the highway on the main Princeville road] toward the Puamana Condo Complex.  Walk  a quarter  mils to a few hundred feet before the construction zone for the new Starwood.   Look for a casual footpath paralleling the road and for a spot to cross onto the footpath.  [This footpath is actually the historic old road that circum-navigated Kauai]   Leave the pavement and walk along the tree lined footpath.  Soon it will descends.  About 500 steps [1/3 mile] will bring you to Wyllies beach.  Head east across the stream and you're on Anini Beach.  Note:  the opportunity to walk to Wyllies beach and enjoy the tranquility of this pristine setting may be soon lost to the development of the Sheraton.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2008)

rocky said:


> Ok, based on Duke's comments......  this sounds like a bomb.  Beach is FAR FAR FAR.....  what genius put a resort in a place where you could not get to the beach?  Views are "nothing like Maui".  And the pools are very small...... sounds like great fun once all the buildings are finished.  SVO cheaped out.  Again.



???
Beachfront resort in Princeville...
???
That was never claimed...

You need to see the area - try Google Earth...


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2008)

*Beaches in Princeville Area*

Beaches in Princeville Area


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 13, 2008)

*I agree*



rocky said:


> Ok, based on Duke's comments......  this sounds like a bomb.  Beach is FAR FAR FAR.....  what genius put a resort in a place where you could not get to the beach?  Views are "nothing like Maui".  And the pools are very small...... sounds like great fun once all the buildings are finished.  SVO cheaped out.  Again.



I agree! This does not sound like $40-50K timeshare units/resort.


----------



## Fletcher921 (May 13, 2008)

I would scream for a shave ice at Jojo's at the base of Waimea Canyon.  Almost worth flying over there for...


----------



## dss (May 13, 2008)

I'm curious if the folks who aren't that "thrilled" with the description have even been to the Princeville development? It's a special area in many ways but beach access isn't one of them. As an owner, it was clear that Beach access was limited at best. I'm far from a SVO cheerleader but so far I am very pleased with what I have read concerning WPORV. I don't think WKORV is a fair comparison in terms of the setting, it's a very different location and environment which is part of the reason we were attracted to WPORV in the first place. 

As for beaches, Tunnels is an amazing beach, one of the best in Kauai, with a reef so large you can see it from space and it's maybe 15 minutes away, just past the town of Hanalei. 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g29218-d207414-Reviews-Tunnels_Beach-Kauai_Hawaii.html


----------



## gravitar (May 13, 2008)

*More Detail on Beaches*



DavidnRobin said:


> Beaches in Princeville Area



Hideaways Beach -- 5 min 1 mile from Cliffs Resort-- 
This is an intimate 300 ft long beach used mostly by Pali Ke Kua Condo guests, but open to anyone.  It is accessed by an improved footpath down 200 vertical feet [about 300 steps].  There is calm water, nice swimming, great snorkeling, and good shade.  The beach is neither crowded nor big.  I think the most we've seen is 6 groups enjoying the fine golden sand and tropical blue waters.  More info and photos....

http://www.djhome.net/kauai/beaches/Hideaways.htm


----------



## rocky (May 13, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> ???
> Beachfront resort in Princeville...
> ???
> That was never claimed...
> ...




ummmmm.  thanks.  have had google earth since beta, use it daily.  Unlike other posters, I have BEEN to the WPORV site (which has been referenced in prior posts when I clarified to YOU that WPORV was not "connected to" the St. Regis, etc.) and I attended painful meeting at Princeville where a PATH to the BEACH was routinely referenced.  So DRIVING to the beach for 15+ minutes sort of sounds like a material difference in "story".

I remain unimpressed.  And I remain unimpressed BECAUSE I have spent many weeks over the last 15 years visiting the North Shore of Kauai.  I have stayed at the Princeville, time and again I used my partner's home in Haena (virtually across the road from Tunnels), etc.  And given the beauty, the beaches, etc. of the area, I find SVO's choices for this resort somewhat odd.  You can rent a nice house ON Anini beach for a little more than annual maintenance at WPORV.  And for $1400/week you can get a house with amazing jungle/mountain views across the road from Tunnels.

And now our walk down memory lane, I guess I could have told you to get Google Earth then -

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57184&highlight=wporv

Quote:
Originally Posted by DavidnRobin  
I do not think WPORV is allowed to expand. It is also connected to the St Regis Hotel. 

Originally Posted by Rocky in response to DavidnRobin
I have been to the Princeville for the WPORV sales presentation. (long story about why we were there) The WPORV property is about 1.5 miles from the St. Regis, very close, if not adjacent to, the Pahio timeshare complex. You can use the ammenties at the St. Regis just like anyone else who has the time and money to burn in the restaurants, at the luau, in the spa.... and WPORV owners are definitely NOT allowed to use the pool. The WPORV complex is relatively close to the entrance of the Princeville area, and is a right turn off the main road. When we were there, it was a great big red dirt mud pit with excavation equipment everywhere..... I'm sure it looks quite differently now.

The argument that WPORV is exclusive is sort of eh to me...... the Pahio properties have somewhat better views, are less fancy, and are extremely cheap on the resale market.

But don't get me wrong. This is my absolute favorite part of HI. I look forward to renting my WKORV unit and using the cash to rent a home right on Anini Beach....... no worries about what view I get that way.


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2008)

OK, boys and girls - play nice or take it outside!


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2008)

Are we fighting about something? I am confused...  it wasn't my point.  I stated to check out the area via Google Earth because of this continued notion here that WPORV should have had direct beach access.  We went in knowing that WPORV wasn't beach front and SVO did not tell us otherwise. (nor do the photos show it that way).

Any look at a map would show that Wyllie Rd is about 2 miles from the Princeville Hotel.  They did not insuate to us that by 'connected' they meant physically (nor did I mean that way).  I meant connected as to the ability to use the main resort hotel just like WSJ VG and the WSJ resort.  And my comment about expansion is that there is no room to expand at WPORV (unlike WKORV/N), and had nothing to do with being 'connected'.

It is not a comparison/argument I was attempting to make - of course a beach front house is fantastic and is more desirable and perhaps more affordable  - that case could be made for any TS resort (including WSJ, WKORV, WKV, etc.).  We just do not worry about the distance from the resort or the nearby beaches (like others do) - heck, we love to walk out the door at WKORV and go snorkling - but we also like to drive and do quite a bit at WKORV/WSJ to get to beaches.  And while we will go down to the Hotel on occausion - however, we will mostly hang out at WPORV when not exploring North Kauai, and be as happy as clams (what ever that means...)

That is our expectations and vacation needs - if others have different vacation expectations/needs to own at a beachfront resort - then my advice would be not to buy WPORV (or exchange into).  If someone wants to find something cheaper - then more power to them.

My point as to the location - it is what it is... it is not like there is a lot of available space in Princeville to pull off a major TS (especially beachfront).  I have zero desire to own Pahio - even at a much lower cost. We will be very happy with our EOY WPORV - and perhaps the other EOY when (if) Poipu ever opens.

I wish SVO built a beach-side resort in North Kauai like WKORV/N and WSJ.  Heck, I wish they tore down the Princeville Hotel and built WPORV there in that location.  I also wish I had a money tree...

PS DeniseM - I didn't attempt to offend (play naughty)... just stating the obvious.  I am unclear as to why the bashing of WPORV.


----------



## duke (May 13, 2008)

*Went to Owners Update (WPORV) here's the scoop...*

Went to owners update at Princeville today.  Got 4,500 starpoints or $50 cash (took the points).

FIRST:  I need to update on the VIEWS here.  They are AWSOME and LOTS of Ocean and Golf Course views are available.  However, these will go to OWNERS who make their reservations 12 months in advance.  At the owners update the salesperson clarified the views and showed me that they are in the new buildings that will open by July 1.  I walked over to the construction and WOW they are direct SUNSET ocean views over the golf course.  These are the same views that you see from the Princeville Hotel and the condos next to the hotel that sell for big bucks.  So, be advised, the buildings on the West side (3 buildings) have golf course views and can see the sunsets.  The other buildings have some units that can see direct ocean views.  What this means is that OWNERS who make their reservations 12 months in advance will get these views.  Both 2nd and 3rd floors have these views.  If you are planning on trading in here you will have nice mountain or island views (8 month reservations).  

They offered to fix my week and view (must be both) for 20% extra.  You can upgrade by trading in your WPORV at the old price and pay the new higher price plus 20% and fix both week and view.  NOTE:  They will not let you fix your prior purchase as you must trade it in for the higher current price.
I don't think that will matter or is worth it because looking at the number of great views that will be available to those owners who book early.

Here's the prices:

WPORV:  2br L/O:  $55,900 will increase to *$58,900 *on July 1.
Incentive is 100,000 plus 30,000 starPoints for current owners

WKORV:  2br L/O (oceanview):  $67,900
Incentive is 80,000 starPoints plus 30,000 for current owners

WKORV-N 2br L/O (oceanview):  $70,900
Incentive is 100,000 starPoints plus 30,000 for current owners
WKORV-N 2 br L/O (oceanfront):  $94,900
No incentive plus 30,000 for current owners

You can trade in any Hawaii property purchased from the developer to upgrade to any other Hawaii property and get credit for the price you paid as long as the upgrade includes at least $12,000 additional cash.

WPORV is about 20%-30% sold.  All sales at Maui will be selling Princeville as Maui is about done.

Going to play golf tomorrow.  Both Princeville courses give discounts to WPORV owners.
$125.00 for prime time with cart, range balls, and use of Princeville hotel spa.
After 4pm is $50.00 no cart included.
The sunsets at 7pm.

All the best,
duke


----------



## abbekit (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  Do they have a resort map printed yet?  If you get a copy of one it would be great if you could post it.

We're going on the SVO package deal next year so maybe, just maybe they will want to impress prospective owners with a good view .


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 14, 2008)

duke said:


> They offered to fix my week and view (must be both) for 20% extra.  You can upgrade by trading in your WPORV at the old price and pay the new higher price plus 20% and fix both week and view.  NOTE:  They will not let you fix your prior purchase as you must trade it in for the higher current price.
> I don't think that will matter or is worth it because looking at the number of great views that will be available to those owners who book early.



Great update...

I'm confused on your offer.  Did they offer to do this for your WPORV week to WKORV or WKORV-N week?  

I'm assuming there are no fixed view prices at WPORV right?   We'll be going in July but I don't expect much as we'll be checking in a day late.  I was hoping to get ground floor though.


----------



## "Roger" (May 14, 2008)

rocky said:


> Ok, based on Duke's comments......  this sounds like a bomb.  Beach is FAR FAR FAR.....  what genius put a resort in a place where you could not get to the beach?  Views are "nothing like Maui".  And the pools are very small...... sounds like great fun once all the buildings are finished.  SVO cheaped out.  Again.


That is just why so many of us like Kauai.  They are trying to keep their island from becoming Miami Beach deja vu ... lines of mega story hotels destroying the natural beauty of the beach areas.  

To each his own.


----------



## duke (May 16, 2008)

Went to Poipu yesterday.  Ate lunch at the Sheraton Poipu Beach hotel.  The restaurant is really nice and has a wonderful view of the beach.  Actually, we think the views at the Sheraton are just as nice as the Princeville hotel.  The Sheraton has a much nicer and larger beach.  

You can use the Sheraton Poipu as well as the Princeville hotel while staying at the Weston Timeshare.  We used the pool, beach, bars, restaruants, and parking at both hotels.  No charge and no hassle.  You can even charge to your room at the Weston and earn StarPoints.

We are off to Maui and staying at WKORV.  Looking forward to seeing how our room assignments turn out as we traded into WKORV at the 8 month window.

duke


----------



## SDKath (May 16, 2008)

Duke,

Did you grill the Poipu staff about the proposed timeshare there???  

Let us know how your WKORV view is.  I am curious given your 5* status.  

By the way, GREAT plan to book a week in Kauai and a week in Maui.  It sounds like 7 days is just not enough time to be in HI, but 14 --  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.   

Have a great time and keep us posted.

Katherine


----------



## duke (May 17, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Let us know how your WKORV view is.  I am curious given your 5* status.
> Katherine



Just checked into WKORV.

Oh wow, got a 1 BR OV DELUXE on an 8 month reservation. (Also, they gave me a SPG Platinum folder with my cardkey. So, I think the SPG Platinum got us this great room ..... or 5*Elite)  The OV Deluxe are in Bldg 4 corner units with view accross the park.  Much nicer than the OV views at an angle over the pool.

I must say the DELUXE units are really great. 
We are now thinking about buying a resale OF DELUXE.  Waiting for prices to drop though.  

Looking forward to another 7 days vacation here......
duke


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 17, 2008)

duke said:


> Just checked into WKORV.
> 
> Oh wow, got a 1 BR OV DELUXE on an 8 month reservation. (Also, they gave me a SPG Platinum folder with my cardkey. So, I think the SPG Platinum got us this great room ..... or 5*Elite)  The OV Deluxe are in Bldg 4 corner units with view accross the park.  Much nicer than the OV views at an angle over the pool.
> 
> ...



Funny how some people have a different prespective.  Most don't want to be in building 4 because you do have the view across the parking lot or you are facing the highway and have a lot of noise.  So it is refreshing to hear that someone actually likes their room assignment.  I hope you enjoy the rest of your week!


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Funny how some people have a different prespective.  Most don't want to be in building 4 because you do have the view across the parking lot or you are facing the highway and have a lot of noise.  So it is refreshing to hear that someone actually likes their room assignment.  I hope you enjoy the rest of your week!



That was exactly what I was thinking!  But I'm glad Duke isn't disappointed!


----------



## SDKath (May 17, 2008)

Duke or someone with a map:

Could you guys possibly post where these OV delux units are.  I am totally confused.  I thought they are behind the pool, over the lobby?  Can someone possibly post the map and maybe put a big fat arrow so I can see where it is.

By the way, Duke, could you pick up a resort map.  I don't think we have a WKORV map up at all on TUG.  I have only seen the N property map.

Thank you for any help!

Katherine

(oh, and stay away from the OFD units.  One of those will be mine someday!)


----------



## twz (May 17, 2008)

SDKath,

I always like this graphic for the layout of the buildings at WKORV, although it doesn't have unit number info.

http://www.westinkaanapali.com/acc.htm#


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2008)

Kath - this map isn't great, but maybe it will help you:


*Duh-nise posted a link to the wrong map!  *


----------



## nell (May 17, 2008)

twz said:


> SDKath,
> 
> I always like this graphic for the layout of the buildings at WKORV, although it doesn't have unit number info.
> 
> http://www.westinkaanapali.com/acc.htm#



SDKath,

If you look at the link above and find the blue camera that says Island View Premium Villa in Bldg 4 the corner in front of that closer to the ocean is the OV DLX units.  There is a palm tree next to that corner.


----------



## SDKath (May 17, 2008)

Denise, I think that's Princeville.  

Thanks!  I found the corner.  Are both corners the OV delux?  Do some look through the whole pool area and others through the park to the ocean?  

Are there some OV delux units in the middle of the main building too, or did I remember that incorrectly?

Katherine


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Denise, I think that's Princeville.
> 
> Thanks!  I found the corner.  Are both corners the OV delux?  Do some look through the whole pool area and others through the park to the ocean?
> 
> ...



Are you sure?  :hysterical: 

I'm sorry, I thought that was what you were asking for!


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2008)

Kath - by main building, if you mean the building containing the lobby - it has no guest rooms.


----------



## SDKath (May 17, 2008)

That reminds me -- can we possibly get an owner resource sticky of property maps?  I think I have SVR so I can take a pix of it (it's large) and then try to get it to you to post.  We already have Harborside.  It would be great to have the rest too.    Kath


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2008)

SDKath said:


> That reminds me -- can we possibly get an owner resource sticky of property maps?  I think I have SVR so I can take a pix of it (it's large) and then try to get it to you to post.  We already have Harborside.  It would be great to have the rest too.    Kath



I would love to do that, so if you've got an Starwood resort map - send it to me!

dbmmayer@aol.com


----------



## nell (May 17, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Denise, I think that's Princeville.
> 
> Thanks!  I found the corner.  Are both corners the OV delux?  Do some look through the whole pool area and others through the park to the ocean?
> 
> ...



Only the corner overlooking the public park is considered OV DLX.  The front corner looking over the pool area is actually IV DLX.  There are only 6 OV DLX, 24 OF DLX and 18 IV DLX. Only the corners are considered DLX.


----------



## SDKath (May 17, 2008)

Nice IV delux location!    Thanks for the detailed description.

Katherine


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 17, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> I would love to do that, so if you've got an Starwood resort map - send it to me!
> 
> dbmmayer@aol.com



I have WKV - and perhaps WSJ

The Dlx are really nice - nice floor plan even w/ the wasted space esp w/ the light.  MFs are much higher.


----------



## Grandmama (May 17, 2008)

When we were at the Princeville Resort in January I posted that we visited the WPORV site and we walked the path to the beach below.  I don't understand these posts that say there is no path to the beach below.  We did it and it took us about 15 min., maybe less, to walk down.

Sometimes I am floored at the complaints and criticisms on this site.  All one ever has to do to find and experience a  "problem" is to look for one.  I plan on enjoying myself when I go to WPORV, taking in the beauty of Kauai, being thankful for being able to be in such a wonderful place, cherishing moments with family and friends, relaxing, and not spending my moments trying to find something to complain about.  People are knocking WPORV who don't even own there.  Instead of finding so much wrong with it, they can just be happy that they never have to go there; isn't it wonderful to have a choice?


----------



## formerhater (May 18, 2008)

Grandmama said:


> When we were at the Princeville Resort in January I posted that we visited the WPORV site and we walked the path to the beach below.  I don't understand these posts that say there is no path to the beach below.  We did it and it took us about 15 min., maybe less, to walk down.
> 
> Sometimes I am floored at the complaints and criticisms on this site.  All one ever has to do to find and experience a  "problem" is to look for one.  I plan on enjoying myself when I go to WPORV, taking in the beauty of Kauai, being thankful for being able to be in such a wonderful place, cherishing moments with family and friends, relaxing, and not spending my moments trying to find something to complain about.  People are knocking WPORV who don't even own there.  Instead of finding so much wrong with it, they can just be happy that they never have to go there; isn't it wonderful to have a choice?




Thanks for posting that.  After reading all the reports of no beach access (both here and tripadvisor), I thought I was going insane.  This may not change that, but at least I can be insane on the beach now.


----------



## Ken555 (May 18, 2008)

SDKath said:


> Are both corners the OV delux?  Do some look through the whole pool area and others through the park to the ocean?



Yes. Here's two photos from the 6th floor WKORV Dlx "IV" looking over the main pool.







Here's a picture from building 6 WKORV-N 6th floor "IV"

[pictures removed per request]


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2008)

WOW!  Great pictures!  #1 & #3 are with a telephoto lens and #2 is your actual  view, right?  Gorgeous!


----------



## Ken555 (May 19, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> WOW!  Great pictures!  #1 & #3 are with a telephoto lens and #2 is your actual  view, right?  Gorgeous!



#1 is a closeup from the same location as #2. #3 is from WKORV-N. Here's a pict from last week's WKORV OV 6th floor building 2 (sorry for the bad quality, it's from my phone - it seems I didn't take any good pictures from the unit with my regular camera):


[picture removed per request]


----------



## Henry M. (May 19, 2008)

_Is the room you took the picture from WKORV-N IV or OV? I've heard there are a few rooms at WKORV-N that are considered IV but have a view like the one in your picture. _NEVERMIND - you did label it IV.

What room number was it?


----------



## GregGH (May 19, 2008)

*thread drift ..*

Ok - now I am confused -- this is a thread for Princeville -- right ?  Major thread drift alert here ..   .... drop the Maui pictures and lets see some pictures of Princeville??

Back to the beach access -- is the trail to the eat of Westin still open ??  Have they fixed up the wet & slippery parts ?   

Who really owns the trail ??   ill it stay open --or has it been closed ( since the first poster said NO BEACH ACCESS.

Greg


----------



## Ken555 (May 19, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Ok - now I am confused -- this is a thread for Princeville -- right ?  Major thread drift alert here ..   .... drop the Maui pictures and lets see some pictures of Princeville??



Pictures removed. I suppose when the OP changes the topic I shouldn't encourage it and also force myself to talk just about the original post.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 19, 2008)

There is a WKORVN thread that you could post the photos.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 19, 2008)

GregGH said:


> Back to the beach access -- is the trail to the eat of Westin still open ??  Have they fixed up the wet & slippery parts ?
> 
> Who really owns the trail ??   ill it stay open --or has it been closed ( since the first poster said NO BEACH ACCESS.
> 
> Greg



Grandmama states in post #49 that she walked the trial to the beach.  Also - check out my post (#18) - it is a 'historic' dirt road.  Certainly it is going to be slippery and muddy in spots - it rains alot in the this area - it would be impossible not to be muddy/slippery as it drops '500 steps' in ~1/3 of a mile.


----------



## Ken555 (May 19, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> There is a WKORVN thread that you could post the photos.



Thanks, but I don't think so.

Perhaps we need just a photo thread with views from different resorts - that might help more than anything else to assist with determining what request to place at a particular resort.


----------



## schubes (May 21, 2008)

There is definitely a path to the beach.  

If you stand at the entrance to the resort, look to the right.  There is the start of the path.  It is between the right side of the resort and the golf course.  It ends at a smallish sandy beach that is adjacent to the small stream at the very end of Anini Beach road (don't know the exact name of the road).  The stream exits into the ocean and by crossing over you are on Anini Beach.  The last house on this Anini Beach road is a rental house that used to be called Glo Manor.  That may help you to identify where this is on a map.


----------



## schubes (May 21, 2008)

I would like to add a comment about accessing beaches on the north shore.  Typically, you would have a "hike" to any of the great, outstanding beaches on the north shore.  Some require parking at a distance and walking (Tunnels) or parking in a higher parking area and hiking down.  

Anini is an exception as are Hanalei Bay and Kee.  These  beaches have a public parking area.  We rented a large home on Tunnels last year, so no hike necessary.  House renting in that area (Haena) is now a no-no.

The upside to the hike to the beach is that they are rarely crowded (except Tunnels) and so unbelievably beautiful that you gladly make the trek many times over.  If you have ever hiked down to Secret Beach, you know what I mean.  We would hike down to many beautiful beaches daily even though we rented a house conveniently right on Tunnels Beach.


----------

